
Greenland may sell exposed sand resulting from melting glaciers - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/07/01/climate/greenland-glacier-melting-sand.html
======
spacegod
It has always been my stance that Canada should acquire Greenland since they
have many similar lands.

~~~
runarberg
Oh god no. Canada has a terrible track record of managing indigenous lands.
Don’t get me wrong Denmark is no colonial angel, but next to Canada it sure
appears so.

Greenland has slowly been increasing their independence over the years and
soon enough they _will_ become independent. Being annexed into Canada would be
a huge step backwards. If anything Greenland—once independent—should acquire
the Inuit lands of Canada.

